# Hull fishing numbers



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi guys can anyone tell me the fishing numbers of the following smacks

Brill Entry 14/1877 in the Hull registers ON 75364 
Ulysses Entry 18/1879 in the Hull registers ON 79471
Hilda Entry 65/1878 in the Hull registers ON 79440
Liberator Entry 64/1874 in the Hull registers ON 68728 
Albert Entry 32/1876 in the Hull registers ON 75327
Discovery Entry 44/1879 in the Hull registers ON 79487
Striver Entry 87/1872 in the Hull registers ON 68651
Titania Entry 01/1884 in the Hull registers ON 88154
Orlando Entry 44/1882 in the Hull registers ON 82540
Iolanthe Entry 45/1883 in the Hull registers ON 88150

Many thanks


----------



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

If you go here http://www.crewlist.org.uk/data/vesselsnum.php enter the ON it will open up the MNL with her info for that year. You can change the year at the top of the MNL page and press search


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for the help aavh ,it was the fishing number I was looking for eg H123 .. but the link is of great help anyway Thanks!!


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi These are the owners of the vessels ................................................ Brill Entry 14/1877 in the Hull registers ON 75364 owned by Samuel Haldene
Ulysses Entry 18/1879 in the Hull registers ON 79471 owned by George Rowntree
Hilda Entry 65/1878 in the Hull registers ON 79440 owned by James Bell
Liberator Entry 64/1874 in the Hull registers ON 68728 owned by William McCann
Albert Entry 32/1876 in the Hull registers ON 75327 owned by John Hill
Discovery Entry 44/1879 in the Hull registers ON 79487 owned by William J Robins
Striver Entry 87/1872 in the Hull registers ON 68651 owned by William Lengfield
Titania Entry 01/1884 in the Hull registers ON 88154 owned by Hellyers
Orlando Entry 44/1882 in the Hull registers ON 82540 owned by Hellyers
Iolanthe Entry 45/1883 in the Hull registers ON 88150 owned by Hellyers


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Brill H1058 - Ulysses H1214 - Liberator H902 - Albert H1005 - Iolanthe H1370 - Titania H1373 - Striver H786 - Orlando H1346 - Discovery H1232 - Hilda H1180.


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

That is amazing Cueball ..Thank you very much indeed !!!! I cannot thank you enough!!!


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Linnea LL590 said:


> That is amazing Cueball ..Thank you very much indeed !!!! I cannot thank you enough!!!


Gave me a bit of a headache, but glad to help. (Thumb)


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi guys I have found a couple more of these ..........................................
Columbus ...Entry 36/1882 in the Hull registers ON 82535 owned by Hellyers
Othello ...Entry 44/1884 in the Hull registers ON 88104 owned by Hellyers
Diamond ... Entry 77/1878 in the Hull registers ON 79453 owned by Henry Maddick
Thomas Leming Entry 31/1882 in the Hull registers ON 82530 owned by Hull Steam and Ice Co 
General Gordon Entry 57/1884 in the Hull registers ON 88198 owned by Hull Steam and Ice Co 
Gracie ON 88194 owned by Hull Steam and Ice Co
Regalia Entry 62/1884 in the Hull registers ON 88200 owned by Hull Steam and Ice Co 
Many thanks for any help given!!!


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Columbus H1338 - Othello Could be H532, not sure. - Diamond H1191 - Thomas Leeming H1335 - General Gordon H1405 - Gracie H1402 - Regalia ?.


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Amazing ..... thank you very much indeed!!!!!!!!!!


----------

